# A $309 1911?



## bcampbell (Nov 6, 2009)

So I saw this 1911 today made by a company called Chiappas that was $309 new. This has got to be some kind of joke, right? Would it explode in my hand or ricochet and kill my firstborn child? If not, a $309 1911 seems like a great deal. Your thoughts?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It was a .22 right? Made in Italy.

RCG


----------



## bcampbell (Nov 6, 2009)

I assumed it was a .45, but I guess I didn't look too closely. If it was a .22 that would explain it.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd rather throw rocks.


----------



## Sniper21 (Jan 9, 2010)

Never seen it but would like to get one it cost way to much to shoot a real 1911 at the range all the time


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Sniper21 said:


> it cost way to much to shoot a real 1911 at the range all the time


That's the truth!! However, you can spend less than that on a .22 that doesn't constantly malfunction.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Check this out, and you'll see why it's so cheap.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...mage_result&resnum=6&ct=image&ved=0CBgQ9QEwBQ


----------



## timf1911 (Dec 1, 2009)

the chippa is 22lr thus the price!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

that explains it..


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

> The slide and frame are made of a non-ferrous alloy, probably zinc based, but has steel inner components for strength.


I think I'd rather just buy a quality conversion kit.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

bcampbell said:


> So I saw this 1911 today made by a company called Chiappas that was $309 new. This has got to be some kind of joke, right? Would it explode in my hand or ricochet and kill my firstborn child? If not, a $309 1911 seems like a great deal. Your thoughts?


Its the same rimfire as the Puma 1911-22.

They aren't even real 1911s from a function standpoint.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sniper21 said:


> Never seen it but would like to get one it cost way to much to shoot a real 1911 at the range all the time


Many of is 45 ACP shooters are re-loaders. Helps keep costs down. Though most anyone that shoots on a regular basis is spending a good bit of money. If I don't shoot a 1911 at least once a week then I feel like I haven't shot at all.:smt033


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

*ammo $*

If only it were just .45 ammo. I have to buy .38, .38 +P, .357, 32 S&W long, 22, 22 mag, 270, 30-30, 12 ga, 16 ga. And now 10mm! Awesome, but expensive. So I've started reloading some of the centerfire handgun stuff. Haven't been at it long enough to recoup start-up cost, though.


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Plastic magazines??????????


----------

